# Fish Behavior



## rickyjmg (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi guys  

Today is my first day at the fish forum, I have a lot of questions but first let me describe my tank. 
Almost 2 months old

75 gallon, saltwater reef tank, sump tank, live rock, 48" Coralife lunar power compact system w/moonlights, Heater, 2 powerheads, Protein skimmer.

Live stock:

anemones, star polyps that will not open, 1 six line wrasse, 5 blue-green chromis, 1 true percula clown, 2 spotted cardinalfish, 1 firefish that I haven't seen in 2 and a half weeks, 1 blue striped goby that i haven't seen in 1 week, 1 spotted tang that i haven't seen in 4 days.

OK, the problem or the situation I am facing is that some of the fish I am getting are hiding in the rock and i don't see them eating, I donut know if they are dead or not. The star polyp I got like 2 weeks ago is not opening, it only opens 2 or 3 stars once in a while.

So if you guys have any suggestions for me or any other questions for me to ask myself, i really want to learn, have a great tank, and reduce my fish loss. 

Thanks,

Ricky


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

How long has the tank been setup? Also did you let it cycle? And, what are the water parameters?


----------



## rickyjmg (Jun 28, 2007)

*time established*



usmc121581 said:


> How long has the tank been setup? Also did you let it cycle? And, what are the water parameters?


my tank has been setup for about 2 months. and yes i let it cycle for about 3-4 weeks.

By water parameters,yo mean water conditions salt, ph, etc... 

so, if it is that my water condition appears to be great, i did some tests myself and it was great and I also took it to the store i usually go to and it was fine. 

I really dont know why some of my stock is not doing good.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: time established*



rickyjmg said:


> By water parameters,yo mean water conditions salt, ph, etc...


Welcome to Fishforum.com.:wave:

Ammonia, pH, nitrites, nitrates, salinity and calcium.


> so, if it is that my water condition appears to be great, i did some tests myself and it was great and I also took it to the store i usually go to and it was fine.
> 
> I really dont know why some of my stock is not doing good.


What are the results of your tests? Use liquid test kits for accurate results.


----------



## rickyjmg (Jun 28, 2007)

I did some more research yesterday and i figured it out. My water temperature is over 82 degrees and I need a chiller. I m going to try to find it used or just going to have to buy a new one because i dont want to loose more fish.

The lights during the day are putting too much heat ( power compacts)
no ventilation in the room and the a/c off. so i'm going to leave the a/c on the whole day while I find a chiller for the tank

if any of you guys have any suggestionsof what else I can do let me know.


----------

